# Aktiv Snow-Master, Snow-Trac, Trac-Master Graphics



## teledawg

Here are full size Aktiv Snow-Master, Snow-Trac and Trac-Master vehicle graphics templates in PDF format. Included are the graphics for the side of the cab and the round snowflake graphics for the front fenders and a custon TrueType font of the Snow-Trac lettering style for use in your own projects and graphic designs. These were painstakenly digitized from the originals using a CAD program and then converted to vector based PDF file for maximum quality.

Take these to your favorite sign shop and have them cut from exterior sign vinyl and apply them to your machines.


----------



## Melensdad

Awesome!

This is one of the things I get a lot of inquiries about and have never had an answer for in the past.


----------



## hendog

Thanks soooo much for your efforts here for all us snow trac owners!! You guys doa great job,,, many kudos!!!!!


----------



## dpaulson

Does anyone have any graphics for the bombardier.  The muskeg if available.

Thanks


----------



## teledawg

If anybody is downloading and using these, please post some pictures of your Snow-Trac, Trac/Snow-Master with the new decals on it. 

I'd like to know if all of the hard work to reproduce these was worth it!


----------



## Sno-Cat

Teledog,

I can show you on a Garage Door... Had some scraps laying around and cut the three snowflake out.....  Great work....


----------



## timandkim

hello dpaulson if your looking for bombardier graphics and you live in canada search out a company called trimline design they have computer programs for them and can cut decals for you they can even scan pics and cut them ..there used to be one in Regina saskatchewan 
Tim


----------



## dpaulson

Thanks for the reply.  At the time that I had posted that, I had my own vinyl cutter and basic software to cut my own decals for the wagons that I manufacture.  Since then I've had to replace that vinyl cutter with a new one.  It came with the 'pro' version of the cutting software.  Included was a disk with corportate logos which contained the bombardier and the old bombardier sprocket logo.  So I'm covered.  Thanks


----------



## timandkim

does that mean that with your new technology one could get decals cut by you if they had a bag of money of course 
Tim


----------



## HAWOSI

Thanks for the graphics
my SNOW TRAC with the inscription
Greetings from Germany


----------



## DTW

I surely miss the Snow track I onced owned .
DTW


----------

